# Mushroom with a spot



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

A friend of mind sent me this pic this morning and asked if I could tell what's wrong with it. To me it looks like it was stung by something, but maybe someone else could look at it and tell me what they think. It's the black spot on the bottom almost in the middle. Thanks...You may have to click on the pic a few times to enlarge it to see what I mean.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

wich mushroom you talknig about the big one or the small one.The big one looks beautiful and the small one it's like that i had one and it looks like it has a mouth like an anem. But when it grows up it get nice looking


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Joey said:


> wich mushroom you talknig about the big one or the small one.The big one looks beautiful and the small one it's like that i had one and it looks like it has a mouth like an anem. But when it grows up it get nice looking[/QUOTE Enlarge the picture a few times and you will see a large black spot on the bottom of the big mushroom.


----------

